
Quartz’s news app for iPhone - felixbraun
http://qz.com/613700/its-here-quartzs-first-news-app-for-iphone/
======
mchahn
I am a loyal daily Quartz reader. I felt disappointed when my Android phone
was left out the release. I shouldn't take it personally but I do think it is
a marketing mistake.

